# 07 Pathfinder-Check Engine/Fuel Gauge problems



## wendylou2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

My check engine light came on 4 days ago and 3 days later my fuel gauge keeps going to empty and will reset and go back to normal. The engine light has been on consistent. Please help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start checking for codes, might be just the fuel sender


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

wendylou2002 said:


> My check engine light came on 4 days ago and 3 days later my fuel gauge keeps going to empty and will reset and go back to normal. The engine light has been on consistent. Please help.


Same symptoms on my Pathfinder but haven't seen it happen again for 2 weeks now. 

More than likely its the fuel sending unit. It's an inconvenience but you don't really need it as it won't affect any other part or performance. It'll cost a bit of money ($300) to get it replaced IF you are out of warranty.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference: NTB07-069C

Date: March 26, 2010

FUEL GAUGE ISSUES AND/OR DTC P0461/2/3

The APPLIED VINS & APPLIED DATES sections of this bulletin have been amended. The IMPORTANT statement has been added. No other changes have been made.

APPLIED VEHICLES:
2005-2008* Frontier (D40) 
2005-2008* Xterra (N50) 
2005-2008* Pathfinder (R51)

APPLIED VINS:
2005-2007* Frontier - ALL 
2008 Frontier - Vehicles built before: 1N6(*)D0(***)8C 405797
2005-2007* Xterra - ALL 
2008 Xterra - Vehicles built before: 5N1AN08(**)8C 504273 
2005-2007* Pathfinder - ALL 
2008 Pathfinder - Vehicles built before: 5N1(*)R(*)8(**)8C 630614

APPLIED DATES: Vehicles built before: September 19, 2007* 

*IMPORTANT: 
Some 2006 Frontier, Xterra, and Pathfinder vehicles are not covered by this bulletin; they are covered under Nissan Recall Campaign NTB10-031 (that addresses the separate issue of the fuel gauge reading 1/4 full when the tank is empty). Check Service COMM to see if the vehicle you are working on is instead covered under that Campaign.

IF YOU CONFIRM:

The fuel gauge is erratic, inaccurate, or inoperative.

And/Or

The MIL is "ON" with DTC P0461, P0462, or P0463 stored in Self-Diagnosis.

ACTIONS:

Replace the fuel level sending unit with the one from the Parts Information section of this bulletin.

Parts:
25060-ZZ00A fuel sender
17342-EA000 packing


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

We been doing fuel guage recalls on the pathfinder and armadas. See if your car has that recall open.


----------



## bog (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 2008 R51, same happened to mine. Do not use the words recall. There is a "warranty extension" for the sending unit. They replaced my sending unit.Just make sure that the fuel tank is low for them to perform the replacement.

I had mine done, no issues now. Believe it or not when the dealer open the drawer to place my paper work the file was packed with these sending units and it was categorized under recalls......that was a thorn..makes you wonder if the warranty extension is long form for recall.....

I have been having an issue with my rad...went to the dealer to purchase the recommended coolant as per manual. It took more than I thought..rad went down one more time and since then..4 days later rad still good....no idea why..even the dealer is stumped...

still checking every am


----------



## brewerro (Feb 5, 2015)

If this happens I would replace the fuel pump vs. just the sending unit, not too difficult but fuel pump is ~$200 on rock auto. Took about 2 hrs to complete..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On 2006 models, it actually is a recall. I'm not sure why they recalled 2006 models, only, and put the warranty extension on all other years? Nissan doesn't always make sense! As far as replacing the entire fuel pump versus the sending unit, my advice would be to use a genuine Nissan fuel pump assembly rather than aftermarket. I've just seen too many aftermarket fuel pump problems occur! The failure of an original, factory pump is pretty rare, however.


----------



## Brandi757 (Aug 26, 2015)

Do you mean the recall is in 2006 Pathfinders? My check engine light is on and I have a full tank of gas but it says empty. It bounces back and forth sometimes. Been going on since May.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Many 2006 model year Pathfinders had a "recall" on the sender, whereas 2005-2008 models had a "warranty extension" up to 72 months/72000 miles. If you have a 2006 model, you can contact Nissan with your VIN# to check for "open" recalls and campaigns.


----------

